# A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

*A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

Hallo Leute,

Anno 2070 hat seit gestern plötzlich angefangen, nicht mehr zu speichern, wenn ich das per Menü versuche, kommt zwar die "Spiel gespeichert" Rückmeldung, aber weder im Spiel noch im Spielstandordner ist dieser zu finden; wenn ich einen vorhandenen überschreibe, ist dieser weg.

Wenn ich per F5 schnellspeichere, zeigen sich, zufällig variierend, drei Verhaltensweisen:

1. Es passiert garnichts; das Spiel läuft unterbrechungslos weiter, auch mehrmals hintereinander

2. Es kommt die "Ich speichere grade lieber Spieler )" Unterbrechung, die Rückmeldung kommt, aber auch dieses Mal existiert der Stand nicht

3. Dasselbe wie 2., aber es kommt keine Rückmeldung (ist wohl die ehrlichere Variante )

Ich konnte nichts ähnliches im Internet finden, hatte irgendjemand das Problem, und mir sagen, wie es zu lösen ist? Am besten fände ich es natürlich, wenn das ginge, ohne das Spiel schließen zu müssen, das grade noch läuft, aber nicht weitergespielt wird, um den Frust zu begrenzen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## timbo01 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

Läuft Anno mit Adminrechten?
Es könnte sein das das Spiel keine Berechtigung hat in deinen "My Documents" Ordner zu schreiben.


----------



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

Hab bei der Anno5.exe einen Haken bei als Admin ausführen gemacht, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Trepok (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

Hat dein aktuelles Windwos-Konto Admin-Status?
Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## ein_typ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

1. Ja
2. Windows 8


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: A2070 speichert plötzlich nicht mehr ab*

Hast du in letzter Zeit zufällig Uplay aktualisiert?
Kann damit zusammen hängen.
Mein Tipp lautet Uplay und das Spiel zu deinstallieren und dann neu zu installieren.


----------

